# New Spoiler



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I got an e-mail today about items for the Cruze from the Chevy Mall, and this new spoiler was listed. It looks nice in the pictures, I wonder how it would actually look in person though?? $260.95 shipped and painted. not a terrible deal if you ask me.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> I got an e-mail today about items for the Cruze from the Chevy Mall, and this new spoiler was listed. It looks nice in the pictures, I wonder how it would actually look in person though?? $260.95 shipped and painted. not a terrible deal if you ask me.


Looks borderline rice if you ask me


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

lol how is that even close to rice? thats basically what comes standard on cobalts, corollas, and a lot of other compact cars. I would get it. its prolly the nicest looking one ive seen for the cruze


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

lol i agree that is in no way a rice spoiler...its pretty nice...i like mine with no spoiler but thats my opinion....this is what i call a rice spoiler


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I ordered the lip spoiler thats almost like factory but a tad bigger. They sent me the wrong one and it was that one in the pic at the top of this page and i sent it back to them just 2 days ago. I think just a lip spoiler is just right.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the little lip spoiler too but the car looks good without it so I am going to pass on that little addition.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

ick


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

I like it , I going to get one when it becomes avaible.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

i like the lip spoiler a lot no so much this one


----------



## sintrigue (May 14, 2011)

Quick question about the spoiler pictured with the third brake light. If you install this one, will both third brake lights illuminate when you brake or just the one on the spoiler? Thanks.


----------



## Cruzer59 (Jan 26, 2011)

sintrigue said:


> Quick question about the spoiler pictured with the third brake light. If you install this one, will both third brake lights illuminate when you brake or just the one on the spoiler? Thanks.


 
Yes. I have one on my cruze and they will all light up. This will be a mute point when I tint my back window @5% which is why I wanted the lighted spoiler in the first place.


----------



## Mrk9182 (Apr 8, 2011)

Not a fan for adding spoilers that add a 4th brake light always looked kinda funny to me


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 24, 2011)

Mrk9182 said:


> Not a fan for adding spoilers that add a 4th brake light always looked kinda funny to me


I would agree... Although at the price point it's amazing it's painted to match AND has the brake light... yet other accessories are just outright redonkulous for what you get...


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Doesn't look in line with the Cruze personality. Cruze kind of Beemer sophisticated. Lip ok, but a riser? Naa. But if it floats yer boat.... but please... no hood scoops or vents..... or side scoops.... or ground effects


----------



## Mrk9182 (Apr 8, 2011)

what about the lip spoiler on the eco. I like those but im kinda partial


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Or shall we pump it pump it up pump it up...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I also prefer the lip spoiler. Goes with the "lines" of the car better .


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

*My spoiled LS*



Mrk9182 said:


> what about the lip spoiler on the eco. I like those but im kinda partial


I just bought the lip spoiler for my LS $100 + 11 shipping from spoiler + wing king. The color matched my Taupe Gray perfectly. I am having it installed tomorrow. I will post pics. I am having someone else install since the lining on the inside of the trunk lid and I don't know how to measure up the drill holes. I figure it will be $50 well spent(no headaches about how to do it since the written instructions are not clear to me). I will do mechanical stuff, but I would rather pay someone to mess with the body and this place did a good job with my last car I had a spoiler installed. Will it be a "spoiled LS" or a "debadged LT1" ? Just don't look under the hood!Pics uploaded today to the Photo Gallery. Patman's spoiled LS and herr.Hope you like them. I do and it makes the car look better IMO.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Like the lip spoiler better, but not bad


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lip over spoiler


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Ive had this spoiler on my car for months now it was one of the first things I did to my cruze. I love the look of it IMO


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

To answer sintrigue: If it is installed correctly, both third brake lights should come on. There is no reason to disconnect the one in the rear window.


----------

